# Rod Geek St Croix build...



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Haven't been too active lately on here,but you guys are kicking out some great builds!
Here's one I finally finished up....Rod Geek St Croix , Fuji TiSiC micro spiral wrapped guides..Grushi in the splt, High grade stacked cork rear grip with pigmented wood glue....
Polished the edge of the purple check for a little extra bling touch...
Putting the fun in funky.
Walker










]


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful! Has a Japanese look to it.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

pigmented wood glue is a nice touch


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Like that. Good work


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice work Walker, great colors and grips.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful work Walker. Love everything about it!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

VooDoo said:


> Beautiful work Walker. Love everything about it!!


x2! VERY custom!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work sir!!

I have almost pulled the trigger on a couple of their blanks and always seem to back out.
How are they????


----------



## JeremyReed (Dec 8, 2013)

Great work. Also, the sanded winding check really gives it something extra. I'm going to have to borrow that trick from you.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I liked the pigmented wood glue to accent the segmentation of the cork.Trying to acheieve a faux birch bark look...I used Bullard's black.

Jeremy have at it! Only takes a few minutes but adds a nice touch imo


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Walker that's a great looking rod. Nothing too flashy but custom all the way.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Your work's a garden and we all dig it. Good to see you throwing some photos up of you clean work!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wafflejaw said:


> Thanks guys!
> I liked the pigmented wood glue to accent the segmentation of the cork.Trying to acheieve a faux birch bark look...I used Bullard's black.


You pulled it off! Did you mix the pigment w/ Titebond III? I likes alot, Walker!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Goags said:


> You pulled it off! Did you mix the pigment w/ Titebond III? I likes alot, Walker!


Thanks Jerry!...and yea I used titebond III
Tested it first and it showed no change in strength that I could tell.
Takes a little bit of pigment to get a dark color though.


----------

